
Show HN: Infobesity - martyalain
http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=infobesity
======
fiatjaf
Not a Show HN.

~~~
martyalain
Why Not! And where should I share what I think about "infobesity"?

~~~
fiatjaf
Show HN is for products, working pieces of code, not ideas. For that you must
submit a normal link.

(But I liked your ideas on the matter, although I was expecting a solution in
the end.)

~~~
martyalain
Thanks for your gentle answer. I have no solution except to say we must
believe in our intelligence and throw away prosthesis. Today my answer is in
what I call the {lambda way} project,
[http://lambdaway.free.fr/](http://lambdaway.free.fr/). A small blocknote with
a kind of dialect of lambda calculus for dummies (like me). A dwarf on the
shoulders of web browsers, the modern giants. Sometimes I come here in Hacker
News and ask « Is there anybody out there? »

~~~
fiatjaf
I had already browsed that page, but to me it seemed very complicated (I
didn't even get what is lambdaway exactly), so perhaps it is too much for
normal people.

(I am a mildly-experienced programmer, although I don't know anything about
lambda calculus.)

~~~
martyalain
Maybe this one
[http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=quick_intro](http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=quick_intro)
could be easier to read.

